# Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish



## Curiosity (Mar 28, 2007)

I am around an NW43..and I was wondering whether or not Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish, would be okay to use for someone with my complextion.


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm NC40, and it's only a highlighter on me.  I'm still debating on getting it since it gives me the same effect as Star! Iridescent Powder.


----------



## amoona (Mar 28, 2007)

I use it for a highlight but I honestly don't reach for it much. I'd say to get it because once they're gone they're gone and considering how popular it is you could always resell if it you don't like it.


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I use it for a highlight but I honestly don't reach for it much. I'd say to get it because once they're gone they're gone and considering how popular it is you could always resell if it you don't like it._

 
Very true.  I've been told it's being DC'd and not brought back again, although lately I don't trust MAC on things like that further than I can throw them anymore... Too many conflicting things as of late.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 28, 2007)

I have shooting Star - is it worth getting Chimpagne too or are they quite similar in effect?

I'm an NC45.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I have shooting Star - is it worth getting Chimpagne too or are they quite similar in effect?

I'm an NC45._

 

I'm NC43 and I have both. SS gives me more of bronzed highlight Shimpagne makes my cheeks look very pearlescent. I've mixed the two a couple of times it looks great! I use them both as highlights.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok ..looks like I'll be continuing with my quest to get Chimpagne after all then!!


----------

